
Yelp CEO Accuses Google of Manipulating Search Results - noveltysystems
https://twitter.com/jeremys/status/761641120430292992
======
mywittyname
Maybe they could pay the good people at Google to help improve Yelp's
rankings.

------
tapatio
I just came to say, FUCK YELP. They are a piece of shit extortion company.

------
vmorgulis
They should start a new search engine.

------
rokosbasilisk
donald trump supporters now yelp. It wouldnt be too hard to believe google
stooping to hooli level stuff, but how could you even prove it?

